# Abnormal Control arm bushing question



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a 67 gto and i need to replace the control arm bushings and ball joints. i've been reading about the front upper control arm bushings being pretty susceptible to deterioration more so then the others. And of course the debate and preference between poly and rubber. For those guys in the know my question is could you polyurethane in the uppers and rubber in the lowers as a possible compromise for ride quality and durability. Im a new goat owner andi appreciate any advise.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sure. My experience: I prefer the ride of rubber, and have rubber in my GTO's. That said, rubber gets baked by the exhaust heat and doesn't last as long as poly. I've put 2 sets of uppers in my '65 since 1982, and my '67 is due for its 4th set in the 30 years that I've had it. I've driven it over twice as much as the '65, that's why the shorter bushing life. My next set may indeed be poly, as this job gets more tiring as I get older and isn't much fun. The lower control arm bushings I replaced once, with rubber, in about 1994 on both cars. They are still fine (away from all that exhaust heat). A friend of mine put greasable polys in the uppers on his '67, and I can't tell the difference beteween his car and mine in smoothness. I think you'll have no issues installing poly uppers and rubber lowers, If that's what you want to do.


----------



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks for the response. I think I'm going to go with that plan. also since you seem to have a fair amount of experience with the operation, are there any common snags i should watch out for or any tips you can give to make the job easier? I was planning on renting a spring compressor at least just in case. also have you any experience with replacement springs? moog makes some and i was considering them. 

thanks


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't disagree with Geetee on this at all but I have to ask, what's abnormal?

Rubber bushings have always been susceptible to "wear", but it really depends on a couple of factors; #1 is how they were installed. I can't tell you how many people I've seen tighten the bushings before the car is weighted. This pre-stresses them and immediately tears the rubber away from the steel, accelerating wear from day one. The second major wear factor is how and where you drive and whether your suspension is constantly going through full travel, or just a limited range on a regular basis. 

If you plan on autocrossing your car (I know, not likely) then put the poly bushings in. If not and you're not planning on putting tens of thousands of miles per year on your ride in harsh conditions, then I'd replace with rubber and likely never have to replace them again. Of course this assumes you use a good quality product and that they get installed correctly.

Just my $.02 worth...

Chuck


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jesse, you're my neighbor to the South....going to be 109 here today in Fresno, Barstow, I can only imagine!! If you're doing just the front upper bushings, no need for a spring compressor. The spring goes between the frame and lower a-arm. Just jack up the lower a-arm to load the suspension, loosen the upper Ball Joint nut up most of the way, and smack the steering knuckle along side the hole where the BJ stud goes and it'll come loose. Take the nuts off that hold the A arm shafts to the frame, and _DO NOT use an impact wrench or turn in any way the bolt heads that go thru the frame: they are splined and are not supposed to turn. _ After that, it's a simple matter of air chiseling out the old bushings and pressing new ones in. If unsure, take the a arms to a machine shop. The advice about not tightening up the a arm bushing bolts until the car is back on the ground is dead on. NEVER tighten a pivot bushing with the suspension unloaded! Springs? Moog or TRW....or leave them alone if the ride height is ok. I've had a lot of bad luck with aftermarket springs on a lot of cars in the past 35 years. I only like to replace them if there is a problem.


----------



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

Abnormal. Because ive never heard of anyone mixing the two types and none of my searches yeoded any results. Geeteoh, where is is a good place to find out about events in the Area and swap meets and the like. Im new to the area and the region in general. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gotcha! For some reason I had it in my head you were talking about abnormal wear... I thought I had good reading comprehension, but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's Abby Normal, that's for sure. Jesse, Barstow is a long way from Fresno, but you are close enough to the Long Beach swap meets, and probably Las Vegas events. There is a huge semi-annual swap meet 60 miles north of me in Turlock that's a winner, too. Get on the 'net and surf around. You're 2 hours in either direction of a lot of potential good car stuff.


----------

